# 99 Altima -- squeeking noise from rear when going over bumps



## soimcrazy (Feb 9, 2005)

the rear of the car makes a loud squeeking noise, like rubber squeeking, especailly when driving over a speed bump. 
Any idea what this is?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

umm if you dont need struts, then dont get them, i made the mistake, spent 500 dollars, and the sound still is there. 
(but i corner better)


----------



## soimcrazy (Feb 9, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> umm if you dont need struts, then dont get them, i made the mistake, spent 500 dollars, and the sound still is there.
> (but i corner better)



have you taken your car to a dealer and had them check it out?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

no, i havent
maybe i should though
did you?


----------



## soimcrazy (Feb 9, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> no, i havent
> maybe i should though
> did you?


no...I thought about changing the the struts


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the rear sway bar bushings. loosen the bar bushing bracket bolts and then spray the inside of the rubber bushing that is against the bar with a lithium grease. Retorque the bracket bolts and go for a test drive.

Troy


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

soimcrazy said:


> no...I thought about changing the the struts


dont make the same mistake i did, 
at least inspect the struts first


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Check the rear sway bar bushings. loosen the bar bushing bracket bolts and then spray the inside of the rubber bushing that is against the bar with a lithium grease. Retorque the bracket bolts and go for a test drive.
> 
> Troy


hmm that sounds so easy, would you like to come over and do that for me, cuz i have no clue where any of those things are.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The picture is of my U13 Altima but the parts are the same in the layout. The silver bar across the car laterally is the sway bar and the bushing is yellow. In the picture one bolt is not in the bracket, that you have loosen...









Troy


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

lookds exactly like my car. Ka24 i love u man, you actually took a pic for us...(tears comin to my eyes). Thank you i will check that out as soon as there is sunlight outside.

btw whats with all the crap on ur floor


----------



## DavidH1099 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have that same exact problem with my 99. I assumed it was a strut/shock issue so I'm glad I came here first. TEH...did it solve your problem??


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

the bushings things? yes, they did. but once in a while they still do


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

my money is on the little mounts on the ends of the stabilizer bar, the ones with a socket at each end (a little tie rod looking mount)


----------

